# Anyone selling a decent laptop?



## MasterEVC

Im looking for a decent laptop, doesnt need to be really good, I want to get it for a trip I am taking in a few months. If you are selling one let me know the specs and price? Thanks


----------



## NJNETSFAN

I have a toshiba A105-S4064 that I might be interested in getting rid of. It has a Core Solo 1350(I think it runs at 1.83GHZ) 512MB ram, 100GB hdd, Dvd +/- RW drive. I bought it new for $750 last july( I actually think today might be exactly one year). The laptop has had very little use, all the stickers are still on it and the laptop is in excellent shape. I've only used the laptop when my desktops where down or when I went camping, I'm using it right now to type this to you. Like I said, make a reasonable offer and I'll think about it. It's running Windows MCE 2005 btw.


----------



## penguinrusty

I have ean Acer Aspire 1691, Centrino @ 1.7ghz, 1gb of DDR2 RAM, 60gig hdd, built-in wireless, built-in Radeon X600 Mobile, but it has a bunch of stickers on it.  you could just put a laptop skin over it if you didn't like them...


----------



## MasterEVC

How much are you guys looking to sell them for? As I said I dont need anything super powered, just basic for internet use and all that stuff, wireless is a plus. Got pics as well?


----------



## NJNETSFAN

I really don't know what mines worth. I would like to get $400 for it, but IDk the market for used laptops. My laptop is in like new condition, not a scratch on it, infact I've cleaned it regularly with windex and I've used a special cleaner on the lcd screen(It's a 15.4 widescreen btw). I don't have pictures of it, but if your interested I'll take some for you. Also, the laptop does have built in wireless. The only thing that is holding me back is the on board intel graphics. The laptop has a vga out and I'm using it on a 19 inch widescreen right now to type this. That's another nice thing about this laptop, not all the time used on the laptop has included using the lcd, so the lcd has less usuage than the rest of the computer. I'll try to find a stock pic for you right now. Go to this website for more detailed specs and pics: http://www.clearanceclub.com/depot/quelle_showroom.cgi?sku=5835


----------



## MasterEVC

I was looking to spend about $350 to maybe $400 on a laptop. Im not sure how much its worth either but it does look pretty nice. Does it include ac adapter and battery?

Both laptops look nice actually.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

yes, it does have the ac adapter, and I have the original box with manual. The manual is still in the cellophane. And The laptop came with a little sheet of foam(not sure what kinda of material it actually is) that separates the keyboard from the screen and that was used everytime. If you really want the laptop, would you mind waiting about 10 days, because thats when I'm getting my main desktop back from service, because right now this laptop is what I'm using as my main computer. Btw, my other computer has vista on it, and using this computer with MCE 2005 made me realize how much I hate vista. MCE is so much brighter than Vista and nicer than Vista.


----------



## MasterEVC

I don't mind waiting.. I am not going on the trip for almost 2 months.. not till mid september. I don't mind waiting cause it will give me a chance to get some more money for it


----------



## NJNETSFAN

well I'd be willing to sell it within a few weeks from now, if your still interested I'll PM you or post in this thread.


----------



## penguinrusty

Ha, go with his.  My battery died just this morning.  No joke... windows doesn't even recognize that I have a battery.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

btw, I just checked out Tigerdirect.com and here is a laptop similar to mine(almost the same model). It has less hdd than mine, but thats the only difference. Tiger is trying to get $730 and its a refurb. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ails.asp?EdpNo=2988112&CatId=1896#detailspecs


----------



## MasterEVC

Sounds like they are trying to sell it as new again, something was probably wrong with it. I am definately interested in yours if you still want to sell it soon.


----------



## Ignorantguy

http://www.computerforum.com/90700-laptops-lcds-sale.html


----------



## MasterEVC

NJNETSFAN said:


> well I'd be willing to sell it within a few weeks from now, if your still interested I'll PM you or post in this thread.



You still want to sell it? I am definately interested in it. 




Ignorantguy said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/90700-laptops-lcds-sale.html



Those look nice, I just need a hdd bigger then 30gb, thanks tho


----------



## 4W4K3

I'd sell you mine, but NJNETSFAN's laptop has better specs and he is giving it to you for a good deal. If you can pay the same price and get better specs you should, so I'd go with his.

Just for kicks...
Compaq Presario V5101US
AMD Sempron 3300+ (2.0GHz)
512MB RAM
60GB HDD
ATi Radeon XPress 200M (128MB)
Windows XP Home (Vista Capable)
15.4" BrightView WXGA (widescreen)
Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN

I've actually got Vista Home Premium sitting right here, never installed it. I got it from HP as a free upgrade kit and didn't want to use it.


----------



## MasterEVC

4W4K3 said:


> I'd sell you mine, but NJNETSFAN's laptop has better specs and he is giving it to you for a good deal. If you can pay the same price and get better specs you should, so I'd go with his.
> 
> Just for kicks...
> Compaq Presario V5101US
> AMD Sempron 3300+ (2.0GHz)
> 512MB RAM
> 60GB HDD
> ATi Radeon XPress 200M (128MB)
> Windows XP Home (Vista Capable)
> 15.4" BrightView WXGA (widescreen)
> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
> 
> I've actually got Vista Home Premium sitting right here, never installed it. I got it from HP as a free upgrade kit and didn't want to use it.


if you were going to sell it how much would you sell it for? the specs are good enough for me and if netsfan decides not to sell I would be interested in yours


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Well after that seeing that tiferdirect is trying to get $730 for basically the same the laptop, I can't see letting it go for $400. I'd like to get $450 now. If your still interested let me know. I actually just sold a laptop like 4W4K3 is selling about 3 months ago. Those laptops are pretty quick for their age(The one I sold was from may of 04 and it had an AMD Athlon Xp 2800+). You just gotta watch out for overheating in those kind of laptops.


----------



## The_Other_One

http://www.computerforum.com/90970-laptop-sale.html

Mine's still up if you're interested.  I just removed the old link and made a new one...


----------



## 4W4K3

Shipped, with all the accessories, XP installed, and Windows Vista included, I'd say $400. AFAIK Vista will ONLY install on this laptop as they package it that way, so I couldn't not include it. For that price though, I think you could find a laptop with better specs.

It doesn't overheat. I'm part of the F@H team here and leave my laptop on 24/7 for months on end. I just rebooted for the first time in about 2 months yesterday for some Windows updates. If it had cooling issues I'd definetly know about it.


----------



## MasterEVC

I was hoping not to go over 400 cause even that is a lot fo me but I think I could still manage. njnetsfan what all does it include at that price?


----------



## kof2000

Hewlett Packard ZV6000
AMD 64 3500+ (2.2GHz)
1024MB RAM
80GB+100GB HDD
DVD Burner
Card Reader
HD Audio
ATi Radeon XPress 200M (128MB)
Windows XP Home (Vista Capable)
15.4" BrightView WXGA (widescreen)
Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN


----------



## MasterEVC

How much?


----------



## NJNETSFAN

hey MasterEVC, for $450 I'd include the laptop, the AC adapter, all the cd's, the manual which I believe is still sealed, the original box, and even the receipt if you really wanted it.


----------



## kof2000

might wanna check this one out :

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/5296167


----------



## MasterEVC

NJNETSFAN said:


> hey MasterEVC, for $450 I'd include the laptop, the AC adapter, all the cd's, the manual which I believe is still sealed, the original box, and even the receipt if you really wanted it.


 
Sounds good to me. Is that laptop still under warranty? Just curious. I do want it. Still want to sell it?


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MasterEVC said:


> Sounds good to me. Is that laptop still under warranty? Just curious. I do want it. Still want to sell it?



I didn't take an extended warranty so the warranty just expired this month. I'm still interested in selling it, it's just that I can't let it go for another week to week and a half because my other computer has been delayed so HP is just sending me a whole new computer but that takes 5-10 days to process and the order was just placed 2 days ago. If you would like to talk in PM about the deal feel free to PM me. Also I can link you to the thread on here about my computer problem just to prove that I'm not lying or anything because I know how I keep saying later and later, but HP is really screwing me around with my other computer. So Anyway I've been using that laptop for that past month everyday and I have to say I'm pretty impressed by it, but I want to save up for a car now so I might as well let this baby go. Again, PM me if you would like to talk about this deal.


----------



## MasterEVC

You got a PM NJNETSFAN


----------



## NJNETSFAN

I sent a PM back to you yesterday MasterEVC.


----------



## systek

just in case ya'lls deal falls through, or just another option. I have a Dell C640 and a Gateway 450SX4. Here's my thread http://www.computerforum.com/95045-fs-dell-gateway-laptops.html

$325 and $275 respectively


----------



## NJNETSFAN

systek said:


> just in case ya'lls deal falls through, or just another option. I have a Dell C640 and a Gateway 450SX4. Here's my thread http://www.computerforum.com/95045-fs-dell-gateway-laptops.html
> 
> $325 and $275 respectively



Well I got payment a week ago and sent out the laptop on saturday so I'm pretty sure it's not falling threw . Now I need to look for another laptop cause I'm already missing it lol.


----------



## MasterEVC

lol, NJNETSFAN, I will let you know when I get it. Probably tomorrow being you send it out saturday and Im not exactly that far away.

As for a Dell C640.. I hate working on those ancient things. The whole Latitude C series sucks.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MasterEVC said:


> lol, NJNETSFAN, I will let you know when I get it. Probably tomorrow being you send it out saturday and Im not exactly that far away.
> 
> As for a Dell C640.. I hate working on those ancient things. The whole Latitude C series sucks.



You should definitely have it by tomorrow, but you never know with USPS. I tried to track it myself and their tracking sucks! lol. But it's been raining here non stop, I'm sure your getting some rain too. It's been rain here since Saturday with really no break. Hope you get it tomorrow. You couldn't have gotten a better laptop for the price IMO.


----------



## MasterEVC

NJNETSFAN said:


> You should definitely have it by tomorrow, but you never know with USPS. I tried to track it myself and their tracking sucks! lol. But it's been raining here non stop, I'm sure your getting some rain too. It's been rain here since Saturday with really no break. Hope you get it tomorrow. You couldn't have gotten a better laptop for the price IMO.


Its been raining here a lot too. I hate driving around the rain for work. It stopped raining here as far as I know. USPS tracking sucks hardcore. They need to work on making it better. I cant wait to get it.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MasterEVC said:


> Its been raining here a lot too. I hate driving around the rain for work. It stopped raining here as far as I know. USPS tracking sucks hardcore. They need to work on making it better. I cant wait to get it.



You won't be disappointed. The laptop was shipped in the original box so it's nice and secure. Also I setup XP already so the username is your full name. Also, the manual and recovery cd's are still sealed in their cellophane.


----------



## MasterEVC

Thanks man, got it today and posting from it now 

I can see why you miss it, this laptop is really nice! Runs smooth and nice and quiet. Thanks again! Packages nice, no damage or anything. I would definately buy from you again in the future.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MasterEVC said:


> Thanks man, got it today and posting from it now
> 
> I can see why you miss it, this laptop is really nice! Runs smooth and nice and quiet. Thanks again! Packages nice, no damage or anything. I would definately buy from you again in the future.



lol glad to see you got it. And yes, I am sad, but I'm in the middle of looking for my first car so the money I got from the laptop will help. Plus I have like 5 other computers in the house(only1 of them are laptops) so I won't miss it too bad lol.


----------



## MasterEVC

NJNETSFAN said:


> lol glad to see you got it. And yes, I am sad, but I'm in the middle of looking for my first car so the money I got from the laptop will help. Plus I have like 5 other computers in the house(only1 of them are laptops) so I won't miss it too bad lol.


I just added in a 1GB stick and now it really flies. Thanks again. Good luck on getting a car!


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MasterEVC said:


> I just added in a 1GB stick and now it really flies. Thanks again. Good luck on getting a car!



Cool, I was going to upgrade it but never had the time to get around to it. Glad to see u like it . I'll probably end up getting another one soon. Until then I have my desktop wish is pretty good(C2D e6420, 3GB DDRII, 640GB,etc.)


----------

